

Camera Uses Laser Beams to Take 3-D Images From 1 Kilometer Away - xmpir
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/04/3-d-distance-camera/

======
ColinWright
I wonder if you'll get more discussion than when I submitted this story
yesterday:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5517580>

I think it's intriguing and deserves more attention.

~~~
xmpir
seems its not catchy enough for the hn crowd...

